# How many aspirins should you take



## ltbloom (Mar 31, 2005)

to help ward off a heart attack? 
I have not been able to find any kind of dosage recommendation online.
This is not the daily baby aspirin but when you have discomfort indicating a heart attack happening, taking full strength aspirin is supposed to help.
Anybody know?
Thanks,
Gundi


----------



## heelpin (Nov 18, 2003)

From the healing text of Dr. Christopher:
"In 35 years of practice, and working with the people and teaching, I have never on house calls lost one heart attack patient and the reason is, whenever I go in--if they are still breathing--I pour down them a cup of cayenne tea (a teaspoon of cayenne in a cup of hot water, and within minutes they are up and around). This is one of the fastest acting aids we could ever give for the heart, because it feeds that heart immediately. Most hearts are suffering from malnutrition because of processed food we are eating, but here it gets a good powerful dose of real food and it's something that has brought people in time after time. This is something that everyone should know how great it is, because a heart attack can come to your friends or loved ones any time. And even yourself. The warm tea is faster working than tablets, capsules, cold tea, because the warm tea opens up the cell structure--makes it expand and accept the cayenne that much faster, and it goes directly to the heart, through the artery system, and feeds it in powerful food."


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

I read 160 mg within 24 hrs of symptoms. I hope this is what you were looking for.


----------



## LMonty (Jul 31, 2006)

In the ER we give 325 mg if theres any possibility of heart attack- pretty much routinely to Chest Pain patients. The origional way of doing it is to give one 325 mg aspirin (ASA) tab and have the patient chew it (bitter!!) Now, some use 4 baby ASA tabs instead (81mg each). Many places just give a regular strength aspirin tab, but I prefer the chewable baby ASA since it gets into the bloodstream faster.


----------



## ltbloom (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks, everybody!
I'll start incorporating cayenne into my regimen.
I had thought the idea was to thin the blood with the aspirins so I thought a bunch like 5 or so would be better than one.
Gundi


----------



## Kee Wan (Sep 20, 2005)

Seems to me that I read somewhere that Magnesium was supposed to help in a BIG way during or immediatly after a heart attack. 

I know that MG is responsible for aiding the body in muscle relaxation...

I cannot see how Mg as apart of your diet could be harmful.....

BUT - if its in the form of mg oxide, you only get to use about 4% of the mg....you need the CL or the Citrate to get any appreciable amount of MG form what you take....

look into it.


----------

